# Well Educated Dogs



## Mulewings~ (Feb 9, 2010)

My son's dog.

My dog...





Although I think he was daydreaming...


----------



## GregR (Feb 10, 2010)

I like it... you are braver than I am with library books though! Wouldn't want to explain that the dog ate your homework


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 10, 2010)

Well trained pooches are the key...I make them do all sorts of fun things for my 'shooting' pleasure!

Thanks.


----------



## erzyhazel (Feb 10, 2010)

humm.. i wonder, is he smarter than me..hahaha...

jetta turbocharger


----------



## skieur (Feb 10, 2010)

I discovered much to my horror that airedale pups tend to eat library books.

skieur


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 10, 2010)

:lmao:
eek gads!  Give them dog cookies...dogs will work for dog cookies!

He also does modeling...





This cost me two bisquits and a hike in the woods.


----------

